# Posting Videos



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If I take a short video on my phone is there anyway to upload it to a thread.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

You'll have to host it on another site, then link to it by clicking the Media icon.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So that's a no then.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This information under our FAQ:

If you want to display a video from a site such as YouTube, you can simply add the share link directly into the content area of your post and it will display automatically.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The problem is that nobody is going to upload small clips to YouTube that they have taken on their phone to support something in a thead they are replying to. I have a 50 second clip of the river running down our road after the flash flood last week that I thought would be interesting to show.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I suggest Rumble, which is similar to YouTube.

Or you can put it on Dropbox and post a link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The problem is that nobody is going to upload small clips to YouTube that they have taken on their phone to support something in a thead they are replying to. I have a 50 second clip of the river running down our road after the flash flood last week that I thought would be interesting to show.


Gary sorry, go ahead and post it, I'll leave up for a while so everyone can view.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary sorry, go ahead and post it, I'll leave up for a while so everyone can view.


It's an MP4 which comes up as a not allowed extension. Thanks anyway.


----------

